# Fast Food Natioon Trailer



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

The trailer for Fast Food Nation is now upon YouTube.com.

I believe that given enough exposure, the book and (hopefully) the movie can have the same sort of positive effects as Upton Sinclair's _The Jungle_ had 90 years ago. With the caveat that, as Sinclair himself said, "It is difficult to convince some of something when when his paycheck depends on him not understanding it."

What do you think?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The middle school I worked in used "SuperSize Me" in health class. I hope they use this too!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

"bite the big one" Although there was a sort of comical undertone to the clip the message is all to serious. The fact that our whole culture is based on "I'm Lovin' it" and other slogans scares the ..... outa me. 

I remember growing up that we were constantly told by adults "You are what you eat". So what does this say about us today?

For years we have tried to eliminate the "clown" and others from our diet. The only time we have truly utilized them in recent years is when we travel. Although we have made efforts to change that unfortunately we are human. It's just easier when you hit the road at o'dark:30 and have to make it to Tucumcari, NM from KC in the same day. There is no time for the "better" alternatives. Although there is this nice family place in Demming, NM from Tucumcari to Tucson that we have made a regular stop for the last 4 years. In all honesty because we get more than our fill of this crap it definitely removes any desire for it for weeks following our trip.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I understand and agree, it is nice though that grocers are starting to see the value of quick foods and are starting to stock things that meet the needs of travelers and that is "healthy", quick and convenient. Now when we travel we will either stop at a grocery and see what's there or Wendys fro a side salad and water. Cheap, quick, filling and not unhealthy. Easier to drive on too.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

That we are fast, cheap, and easy.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

You might like to read Felicity Taylors "Not on The Label". It covers the gambit of food, transport, labour etc. Very interesting read. I do wish someone would address the matter of waste. I think it criminal to see the waste. More obviously in restaurants, but in the home too. Some of the servings in the more "popular" rests. are large to the point of obscenity. No normal person could eat them. And they don't. Waste, it is offensive.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Right you are. But if you want to see even more waste, go spend a day at the typical public school cafeteria. Stand by the trashcan as the kids clear their places and watch it fill up. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing, though, considering what they're feeding them. But that's for another thread.


----------

